

September 11, 2011 - tokenadult
http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/september-11-2011/

======
egiva
Questions of faith and religion aside, my heart goes out each year to these
families that lost loved ones on Sept. 11th. I will always remember sitting
there watching it all unfold on TV, or how one of our parents called early AM
to wake us up in our dorm just after the first plane struck the North Tower.
Truly a sad moment for everyone.

